# [SOLVED] How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?



## blind dog (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a Dell Mobile Broadband card with a Dell XPS M1530 and Vista. I would like to turn my laptop into a hotspot for my itouch. I have tried setting up an ad hoc network and I can get a Signal on my itouch but it won't allow me to connect to the internet. If anyone could help i would really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

Hello,

Try disabling your computer's Firewall/Security Software for now then see if your Itouch can connect.


----------



## blind dog (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

sorry


----------



## blind dog (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

I turned off my firewall then connected to the ad hoc network but i still couldnt get internet on my itouch, any other ideas?


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

Since your laptop is wireless why not have the itouch connect directly to the router?


----------



## blind dog (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

i dont know how to do that, can you tell me how?


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

Go here for instructions:
http://www.wikihow.com/Configure-iPod-Touch-WiFi


----------



## blind dog (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

Still didn't work.. anyone else??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

If you connect the ipod to the laptop wirelessly you'll need to have the laptop connected by wire to the internet, the wireless card can only support 1 connection at a time either to the ipod or the internet router.

Why didn't connecting directly to the router work? Any error codes?
Does you wireless router use WEP, WPA or WPAII security?


----------



## blind dog (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

I don't have a router, i am just using the internet card. That is probably why it won't let me connect to the internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

Let's start from scratch again by following this guide you may use your broadcard card. Make sure to disable any Firewall/Security Software before you begin.


----------



## blind dog (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

Thank you so much! I finally got it. I had to also let my 3G allow other computers to use my Internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: How can I turn laptop into WiFi hotspot?*

Great to hear that you finally got everything sorted.

You're Welcome!


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

You can also create a WiFi hotspot by using simple connectivity software. All you have to do is that simple install lite weight software and create a hotspot with single click. To read more or to download software head over to this link Connectify for Windows - Turn your Laptop or Smartphone into a Secure Wi-Fi Hotspot


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. This is an old Thread, therefore time to Close.


johnsrock said:


> You can also create a WiFi hotspot by using simple connectivity software. All you have to do is that simple install lite weight software and create a hotspot with single click. To read more or to download software head over to this link Connectify for Windows - Turn your Laptop or Smartphone into a Secure Wi-Fi Hotspot


----------

